# Vodafone LTE Datenvolumen..



## Pasinator99 (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo0 liebe Community.
Ich habe ein problem mit Vodafone LTE:
gestern oder besser heute wurde 0:05 uhr ein Update für die Easy box gedownloadet (ohne mich zu fragen).
Normalerweise haben wir 30GB Datenvolumen, aber heute morgen merke ich das das Internet sehr langsam ist.
Ich schaue auf https://center.vodafone.de/ um zu checken ob wir noch volumen haben, nur da traf mich der Schlag.. 
Da steht ersthaft das wir das Volumen zu 225% verbraucht hätten. Ich war ganz aufgebracht und schaute wieviel GB das waren
(auf den begefügten Bildern können sie es sehen). es waren 24GB und ich schaue runter auf Bandbreitenbegrenzung und da stehen aufeinmal 11GB.
Das kann Vodafone doch nicht machen einfach über nacht und ohne vorwarnung die Bandbreitenbegrenzung runterschrauben oder?

gibt es oder kommt noch eine Flat für unbegrenztes Datenvolumen?

danke im voraus


----------



## Pasinator99 (19. Juli 2013)

hier noch die bilder


----------



## keinnick (19. Juli 2013)

Hast Du mal da angerufen?


----------



## Pasinator99 (19. Juli 2013)

nein noch nicht..

denkst du das bringt noch igendwas?


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Juli 2013)

na logo, bringt immer was. Niemand will Kunden verlieren...


----------



## Pasinator99 (19. Juli 2013)

ok meine mutter will dann mal anrufen weil die versteht da keinen spaß ;D

die drosselung wäre ja auch nicht soooo schlimm wenn man mal die versprochenen 384kbit/s kriegt  aber man kriegt höchstens 50kbit/s


----------



## Pasinator99 (19. Juli 2013)

meine mutter sagt das wir im vertrag nur 10GB hätten.
aber wieso geben die uns dann erst 30GB?


----------



## FrozenFlame6 (19. Juli 2013)

Naja, das könnte einfach falsch hinterlegt gewesen sein. hast du zufällig Auftrag und Leistungsbeschreibung zur Hand? die Müsste dem Auftrag beigelegen haben.

Notfalls reicht auch die exakte Tarifbezeichnung, ich arbeite im Telekommunikationsbereich, vielleicht kann ich hier etwas herausfinden


----------



## Soulsnap (19. Juli 2013)

Bei einem Bekannten von mir sind auch 30Gb Highspeed machbar obwohl er nur ne 15 GB Flat hat. Ist wohl ein Fehler seitens Vodafone (Auf den man sie aber nicht drauf hinweisen mus ;D)


----------



## Pasinator99 (19. Juli 2013)

produkt:Vodafone LTE Zuhause Telefon/Internet
Bandbreite:Vodafone LTE 7200 Outdoor
falls du nochwas wissen musst sag bescheid


----------



## BigBubby (19. Juli 2013)

30gb nennt man Kulanz.
Damit der Kunde nicht direkt auf die Palme geht, weil er mal knapp über die Grenze ist.
Wenn man allerdings regelmäßig oder extrem stark überzieht, dann können die sich immre auf die 10gb berufen.


----------



## Pasinator99 (19. Juli 2013)

achso..
naja das kommt jetzt zwar doof aber 30GB sind für mich und meine familie viel zu wenig.. 
kommt vielleicht bald mal eine unbegrenzt datenvolumen flat?


----------



## N00bler (19. Juli 2013)

Soweit ich weiß gibt es keine Flat für LTE.


----------



## Pasinator99 (19. Juli 2013)

schade..
vodafone wird mir immer unsysmpatischer..


----------



## BigBubby (19. Juli 2013)

Das sind alles Flats für LTE, da du auch weiterhin nichts zahlen musst. Auch wenn du nur langsamer ins Netz kommst.
In anderen Ländern ist es üblich, das es kostenpflichtig wird, wenn das Datenvolumen aufgebraucht wird, dafür dann aber auch weiterhin schnell, aber auch schnell teuer. (dieses sind dann keine Flats)

@Pasinator 
Nein. Warum sollten die auch etwas rausbringen, was denen weniger gewinn einbringt.

Wenn ihr allerdings die Geschwindigkeit aufstockt (ihr habt ja jetzt den langsamsten Tarif), dann hättet ihr bei der 50mbit Flat auch durchegehen immer zumindestens die 30GB und nicht nur die 10GB.
Wenn ihr Pech habt, werdet ihr jetzt durchgehen nur 10gb haben.


----------



## Pasinator99 (19. Juli 2013)

@BigBunny danke für die aufklärung  ich werde mal darüber nachdenken..


----------



## FrozenFlame6 (19. Juli 2013)

Pasinator99 schrieb:


> produkt:Vodafone LTE Zuhause Telefon/Internet
> Bandbreite:Vodafone LTE 7200 Outdoor


 
Leider sind hier tatsächlich nur 10GB frei bis gedrosselt wird...
Du hast - wenn du keine LTE-alternative hast - nur folgende Möglichkeiten, da auch Telefonica und Telekom (falls überhaupt verfügbar) bei LTE drosseln:

a) Wohl oder übel damit abfinden, aber auf jeden Fall eine Störung aufgeben, da die Bandbreite nicht einmal annähernd die 386kbit/s erreicht. 
b) SpeedOn-Pässe buchen...
c) Versuchen, ein Tarif-Upgrade auf 21.600 oder 50.000Mbit/s zu bekommen auch wenn die Bandbreiten nicht verfügbar sein sollten. Hierdurch erhören sich zwar die monatlichen Gebühren, aber auch die inklusiv-GB
bei 7.200 für   27,49€:   10GB 
bei 21.600 für 32,49€:   15GB (ca. 20% teurer,   50% mehr GB bis Drosselung)
bei 50.000 für 42.49€:   30GB (ca. 50% teurer, 200% mehr GB bis Drosselung)

Bei Telekom ist es übrigens die gleiche Staffelung nur mit höheren Gebühren. Ob eine günstigere Alternative über Reseller besteht weiß ich nicht, aber du wirst dich überall im selben Rahmen bewegen was die Drosselungen angeht. Wenn trotz des verbrauchten Traffics nicht gedrosselt wird ist das einfach Glück...


----------



## Pasinator99 (23. Juli 2013)

vielen vielen dank FrozenFlame6 

und natürlich auch an alle anderen 

und vodafone hat usn wieder 30GB gegeben ohne das wir was gemacht haben


----------



## Research (25. Juli 2013)

Bis auch LTE, wie vorher GPRS und jetzt UMTS überbucht sind. Freut euch so lange ihr könnt.


----------

